# "Palin-Hacker" hat Haftstrafe angetreten



## Newsfeed (13 Januar 2011)

Der wegen des widerrechtlichen Zugriffs auf das E-Mail-Konto der US-Politikerin Sarah Palin verurteilte 23-Jährige muss seine einjährige Haftstrafe laut einem BBC-Bericht in einem Bundesgefängnis absitzen und kommt nicht in den offenen Vollzug.

Weiterlesen...


----------

